# Website for Josie



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

We made a website for Josie, and it has a lot more photographs on it, in case you want to look. The service for this kind of thing I guess runs about $5 a month but the website creation was so easy and there are no stupid adverts, so I'm going to keep it going as a place to put everything, you know?

The address is: http://josiejae-eytcheson.last-memories.com

Harry and I wanted to say thank you so much to everyone here for all the support we had just after Josie was born. The replies to the thread we started were so lovely...you guys are so great. Coming here has helped so much with kind of keeping going in these first two weeks. Gosh I hope we all have our happy endings sooner or later, no matter how. Hugs to everyone!


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

It's lovely. Josie is so beautiful.







I love all the pictures. For me, looking at my own belly pics was very difficult after my dd was stillborn. I just had such a hard time seeing the happiness in my face and knowing that soon it would be wiped away.

I hope you have your happy ending too.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

I just checked out Josie's web site. I had a hard time getting through it....my 2 year old brought me a box of tissues








I am so so sorry.......your family is so beautiful. I sincerely wish you peace mama. It's so wrong that you have to keep going without your beautiful Josie.


----------



## mommato5 (Feb 19, 2007)

It is beautiful! You did a great job! Josie is so blessed to have such a loving mother and family.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks! I wanted a place where I could put all of the pictures of the entire event from the very start - and I also did find the pregnancy pictures extremely hard to look at, but I knew that I had to look and that the pain was for a reason - and a reason that if I didn't deal with now, I'd be dealing with later on. So I made myself look and now I can look - there's nothing I am afraid to look at now - not even my labor picture. I'm one to really hate being taken by surprise, you know? So I decided to pre-expose myself, and that for me is better than coming across a pregnancy picture one day and just being stabbed through the heart unexpectedly. Then, I can talk about everything and move past one stage into another.

Everyone grieves differently though - so nothing is "right" really. Just whatever's right for you, and enables you to deal with the massive wound you have and be able to still exist and love.


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

thank you for sharing that with us. The website is lovely, and Josie is a beautiful girl.

Thinking of you


----------



## mamallama (Nov 22, 2001)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful Josie's pictures with us.

I am so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Katana (Nov 16, 2002)

Thank you for sharing such private moments with us. The website is beautiful, I felt so honored to look through it.


----------



## mamamelia (Apr 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eliseatthebeach* 
I just checked out Josie's web site. I had a hard time getting through it....my 2 year old brought me a box of tissues








I am so so sorry.......your family is so beautiful. I sincerely wish you peace mama. It's so wrong that you have to keep going without your beautiful Josie.

same here. my face is soaked after seeing her pictures..







josie is beautiful... absolutely beautiful and perfect. i am so sorry mama.. that photo of you holding her just broke my heart into peices. i'm really at a loss for words now.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

That photo almost always makes me cry or at the very least tear up - it's a hard one for me to look at but I wanted to put it there anyway because I remember that moment so clearly and I think it was the moment I had with her where I really realized that it made no difference if she was alive or passed, on: I'd love her unconditionally anyway. I think that was when I realized that I was a mother for real.

Thank you for letting me share. It's so nice to be able to share and acknowledge her existence. She's still our baby - and what a gorgeous baby we made! I can't help feeling so proud when I look at her pictures and remember what her little personality was like in my tummy. Gosh I love her so much. You guys know how that feels, I know. I'm not crying right now - I am smiling and there's so much love in my heart it feels full to bursting - I'm fragile but you know, sometimes I feel like when I cry, I cry because I'm so full of love as well as sadness.

You guys are so wonderful - my heart is so with everyone who has lost a child no matter how. In some ways, life is so much more tangible because of this. I think as a family we live more in the moment now than ever before. If there's anything that losing Josie has taught us (so far), it is that you just can't take anything for granted and that it's so important to make sure we always treat each other right and notice every little good thing we can, fit as many memories into each day as possible.

Anyway I'm just off on a tangent now! I'd better go and help the others because they're making models in the kitchen and the kids have been wanting to do this all week long....heh!


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

What a beautiful website. I have read a bunch of your posts about your grief process and I think of you often (and of the other moms on here who have lost a baby at full or near-full term). I just can't imagine and I admire your strength so much.







Many hugs to you.
Carlyle


----------

